# RCS ECLIPSE ECL-6r + batteries into a box car.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Just today I have finished installing the new RCS ECLIPSE # ECL-6r into a box car for a new customer.


This is a really easy peasy installation.
The two 9.6 volt 2500 mah Sub C NiCd batteries are glued to the floor and wired in series to achieve 19.2 volts nominal.
They voltage is fed into my # BIK-TC5 doorway installation kit. This consists of a fuse, ON-OFF switch, charging jack and an LED power on indicator.
The power is fed into the # ECL-6r hardware and then back to the # BIK-TC5 before exiting the trail car to go to the loco.


A close up of the # BIK-TC5. This will work with any brand of R/C and greatly simplifies an installation.










The loco connecting cable comes out one end.










The charger plugs into the socket on the # BIK-TC5 in the doorway.










This system provides full digital proportional control and is programmable for start speed, top speed, default direction and rates of momentum.
The 6 channel Hobby King RX simply plugs in upside down on the decoder pcb. Servo leads are not needed.
No need for any special antenna placement or motor "noise" suppression. 2.4 Ghz works in pretty well any situation


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, you really need to stop doing things so neat









I have to make me one of those yet, great job, I know there is a lot of room under that raised bar for me.

Tom H


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Tom. 

Making installations as neat as possible makes them easier to trouble shoot and they photograph better. 

Plus I live with a neatness freak. Bless her soul. You know, one of those ladies who are continually commiting neatnesses, as "Hawkeye" would say about Frank Burns. 
Everything, and I mean everything, in this house is labelled, boxed and then catalogued.


----------

